# Cutting white styrofoam



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the info ....psst, don't let wifey find out you are using that from the kitchen drawer


----------



## Spook Show (Nov 6, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Cool, thanks for the info ....psst, don't let wifey find out you are using that from the kitchen drawer


Ha! She is a Paramedic and works 24hr shifts. No, once I found out it worked good I got one from the goodwill store for $1.00


----------



## zukeeper (Nov 4, 2008)

nice !! , think I'll get one of those


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone tried an electric knife? I know people use them for cutting upholstery foam and if it makes a smooth cut it would be a lot easier than a manual knife. 

 It sets my teeth on edge just thinking about the squeaking noise from a knife cutting Styrofoam.


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

yup I did that once and i wont be doing that again.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I like fillet knives, But I'm going to pick up one of those too.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Will this work on the type of foam you get in furniture packing? I got some free recently but it's not smooth like the stuff you pictured here, it looks more bobbly. Also, it's only about 2 inches thick (which works fine for what I need it for).


----------



## Spook Show (Nov 6, 2012)

HKitten said:


> Will this work on the type of foam you get in furniture packing? I got some free recently but it's not smooth like the stuff you pictured here, it looks more bobbly. Also, it's only about 2 inches thick (which works fine for what I need it for).


The stuff I cut was 2 inches, but I would say stronger then what you are talking about. I think it will cut it just fine, just take it slow an see how it gos.


----------



## Spook Show (Nov 6, 2012)

Chewbacca said:


> It sets my teeth on edge just thinking about the squeaking noise from a knife cutting Styrofoam.


I didn't really have any squeaking that I remember?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

If you check out my Ship's Anchor tutorial, I used one of those battery-operated pumpkin carving knives. Seemed appropriate, given its use, and it worked great. Fairly clean cuts, and not too messy. Would only be good for roughly 1 inch thick Styrofoam, though, since the blades aren't very long.


----------

